# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  [Débutant] JPanel transparent

## moris113

Bonjour,

J'ai une application en SWING qui utilise des boutons et tout et tout. Mais malheureusement je n'arrive pas  l'embellir...  Je souhaiterai lui donner un arrire plan sympathique, et notamment en utilisant des options de la class graphique. Mais quand j'ajoute les panels possdant les boutons et autres, tout draille.

Bref, j'ai du manquer des choses dans les FAQ, mais je ne sais pas quoi ni o.

Je vous remercie d'avance.

----------


## Arnaud F.

La question du JPanel transparent a deja t pose rcemment, fais une recherche sur le forum  :;): 

Mais bon, je vais quand meme te rpondre, la solution consistait ( me semble t'il)  faire un screenshot de ton bureau, de dcouper la partie qui t'intresse et l'appliquer en image de fond de ton JPanel  ::mouarf:: 

C'est une piste  explor, et excuse moi si ce n'etait pas se que tu voulais  ::oops:: 

N'oubli pas de mettre du code aussi (pense au balise)...

----------


## moris113

c'est exacte, je vais regarder a de prs et pardon... ::oops::

----------


## sinok

Tout dpend de ce que tu veux comme transparence, si c'est juste dans l'application mme tu peux utiliser le JXPanel du projet SwingX (ou alors un JPanel avec un setOpaque(false) si tes besoins sont minimalistes).

Si c'est pour mettre un image de fond, dirige toi vers les sources java (ou la FAQ je ne sais plus trop bien) une version correcte s'y trouve permettant de bien afficher les boutons et tt le toutim (ou sinon le JXImagePanel de SwingX)

Sinon si la transparence est vis  vis de l'OS l il ne te reste plus que l'utilisation de la classe robot avec l'ide mise ci dessus

----------

